# How much would foundation do? here is the answer..



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

here is my friend's answer...
she's good at applying foundation!
she doesnt have great skin, but she can be LOOK like she has it! haha


without makeup face









what she use
[face]
missha color primer(?)
media cream foundation (2 color)
Revlon pressed powder (2 color)
missha eye gloss #nude gold (for highlight)


with foundation









[brow]
Shiseido elixir brow pencil 

[cheek]
MAC blush #peaches

[lips]
Revlon l/g #080

and add brow & lipcolor






she is the reason why I believe makeup is a kinda magic... haha


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

The brows are to die for!


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2007)

Dang...she is good!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The brows are to die for!_

 
haha I did her brow


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

So uh...how do you feel about Texas this time of year? Cuz, I mean, I have  brows and all...


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_So uh...how do you feel about Texas this time of year? Cuz, I mean, I have brows and all..._

 
LOL... good idea, but I have to save some money for travel first


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

lol sweeeeeeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your work really is exceptional.


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2007)

wow that looks good!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, don't you just loveeee foundation! You look beautiful!


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow what a difference, it looks great!


----------



## meiming (Dec 6, 2007)

hm...makes me think i need to wear foundation more often/consistently so i can look like that too


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 6, 2007)

the brows are so perfect! great job snowkei!


----------



## entipy (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooh wow. She's so pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 6, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## faifai (Dec 6, 2007)

You are the QUEEN of eyebrows! Seriously, I know so many gorgeous Asian girls who love your work and wish they could have you teach them.


----------



## Karlalarla (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

Makeup is amazing!  I think it really helps you look your best.  Your friend looks great!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, she is very good!


----------



## pladies (Dec 7, 2007)

Must become a Tut !!!!!


----------



## rocketqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Fantastic! Absolutely fantastic! Thanks for posting this, it sure is magic! Yum, magic...


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 7, 2007)

wow her skin looks amazing witht he foundation ..I would never imagine the skin wasnt flawless before ..great job ..wish I could get mine to look as natural.  What does she use to apply the foundation?


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, that looks great !!


----------



## Caffy (Dec 7, 2007)

haha can u fix my brows..?haha i need a new foundation too!1 great skillz


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 7, 2007)

Your friend looks like a sweetie and she looks great!


----------



## aquadisia (Dec 7, 2007)

.


----------



## frocher (Dec 7, 2007)

She looks fantastic, and her brows are awesome.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2007)

looks really good!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 7, 2007)

That's such a great way to show how makeup can help and not just be about wacky colours!  (which unfortunately, some of my friends think it is about) She looks great, and I'd love for you to do my brows once you've done Shimmer's. =P

Would you be able to find out what colour primer she used?  It's amazing how well her foundation matches, and I'm guessing many thanks goes towards the primer?  Also, the 2 colours she uses for foundation, are they mixed together or used strategically in different places?

Or if you can, please post a tut! *biiiig thankful smile!*


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 10, 2007)

she's pretty!

great job with her brows!  i wish you could do mine, lol.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

that's some major skills.  i applaud you


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 14, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## PrincessCrystal (Dec 14, 2007)

The foundation is so natural looking! Amazing job


----------

